

Steve Blank: Agile Opportunism - Entrepreneurial DNA - lrm242
http://steveblank.com/2009/06/29/agile-opportunism-entrepreneurial-dna/

======
davidw
> Their journey will have them try more disconnected paths than someone on a
> traditional career track. And one day all the seemingly random data and
> experience they’ve acquired will end up as an insight in building something
> greater than the sum of the parts.

I'd sure like to think that this is true. Oregon -> Italy -> Oregon ->
California -> Italy -> California -> Italy -> Austria -> Italy has made for a
lot of random data and experiences:-)

